

Excite rejected offer to buy Google for $1 million (in 1999) - clobber
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Excite#1999:_Offer_by_Google_to_sell_itself_rejected_by_Excite

======
pkulak
And if they had bought it, it would probably we worthless now. So really, it
was a good decision!

